# Community > Clubs >  Gore and Districts NZDA 50 year celebration.

## Malhunting

The Gore Branch of the NZDA is celebrating its 50th year of forming the club on August the 3rd.
If your interested in finding out more about it or attending the celebration please click the link.
http://www.goredeerstalkers.org.nz/D...h%20poster.pdf

----------

